# Stolen Peaches



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

An elderly couple are in court where the husband has been charged with petty theft.

The judge asked the man "Sir. You've been charged with stealing a can of peaches. Is this true?"

He replied, "Yes it is your honor."

"And how many peaches do you think were in that can?" Asked the judge.

"I guess maybe six." he replied.

The judge banged his gavel on his desk, "Then I sentence you to spend six days in jail. Do you have anything to say?"

At which point the wife spoke up, "He also stole a can of peas!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I can see a them developing here


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good job it wasn't a bag of rice.


----------

